# Plastic Old work/ with 3or4" screws for the wings?



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

Anyone ever try putting longer screws on old works? Guessing it wouldn't work well but haven't tried it. Walls are 3 rock and a sheet of plywood deep. I can access the back of the walls in most locations. So I have been cutting out everything besides the last surface piece of sheet rock from the the back, where the wings open. So far its not the fastest way to put up boxes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have tried it and it did not work because there is a guide that the wing sits inside of that only goes back so far. Without that guide, the wing just twists too far around and on an angle and doesn’t work.

If you have plywood, I would just drive some screws through the box into the plywood, two should make it pretty damn solid.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Three layers of sheetrock and a layer of plywood... I might use Power Grab.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

In such totally loopy situations, consider using (deep) Old Work (GEM) metallic boxes with the ears flipped around (completely reversed mounting) such that you can drive screws (pan-head types) to anchor the boxes. ( No wings or other gizmos are necessary. )

I only had to do this on one job, but it did work like a charm.

You've eliminated your headaches at the cost of a metallic box. Peanuts, then.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

3 drywall plus a plywood that is about 2 inch thick .,, C'est simple .,, 

drywall screws to hit plywood and secure it and be done with it and oh ouias .,, dont bother to use the plastic ears on plastic box especaly this thick of wall the ears will bend out of postion easy and you will waste more time with it otherwise get one of the smartbox with interal screw I am sure you will hit the plywood pretty decent if you hit it right.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Paper or plastic dam, and expanding foam shot into the corners behind the box. You can drill a hole thru the back of the box the same size as the foam straw. Let her have the whole can. Cut off any that foams out the front once she is dried off good, usually overnight will do . That box ain't going nowhere now.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> If you have plywood, I would just drive some screws through the box into the plywood, two should make it pretty damn solid.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I've used a box like THIS and replaced the 8/32 screw with a longer one.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

There's an old trick for these deep layered walls that will work with any old work box.


Grab a pair of madison straps. (Battleship brackets, box supports, whatever you call them.)












Bend the two _box-tangs_ 90° on both straps.


Then slip the _non-box-tang_ between the first two wall layers.


----------

